# HUNTAHOLICS OUTDOORS is in UTAH



## backwoods_boy (Oct 5, 2011)

****** Body of message deleted by moderator as per forum rules *********


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You might want to read the forum rules!

Direct advertising and solicitations are not allowed — especially outside the "Trading Post" forum. However commercial services and products may be incidentally mentioned in the course of discussions. Also, post signatures may make reference to products or businesses. We reserve the right to sell advertising or allow advertising-like posts that we deem to be in our interest or of general interest to UWN forum members.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. As a first post, you need to know that it is against our forum rules to blatantly advertise. The rules say:

Direct advertising and solicitations are not allowed — especially outside the "Trading Post" forum. However commercial services and products may be incidentally mentioned in the course of discussions. Also, post signatures may make reference to products or businesses. We reserve the right to sell advertising or allow advertising-like posts that we deem to be in our interest or of general interest to UWN forum members.

So I deleted most of your post. If you want to purchase advertising here, you may. And if you just want to add your website to your signature line, that is fine too. 

Thanks.

GaryFish - Moderator


----------

